# correo electrónico, mail, email, emilio...



## zazap

¡Hola!  Me preguntaba qué palabra os gusta más a la hora de hablar de, ya sabéis, correos electrónicos.  Me doy cuenta de que muchas personas en este foro usan "mail" o "email" en castellano.  Yo suelo usar "correo electrónico" porque las otras opciones me parecen ser anglicismos, pero ¡Qué largo! 
Emilio lo he puesto también porque hay gente aquí en el estado español que lo usa en broma, y es divertido.  
Entonces, a la hora de traducir la palabra e-mail, ¿Qué debería usar?


----------



## Argónida

A mí la que me gusta es correo electrónico, aunque es verdad que a veces por abreviar uso email.


----------



## Juana la Loca

Todas valen, email, mail , incluso a veces decimos: "envíame un correo" y se entiende que es un "correo electrónico". Lo de "emilio" va quedando en desuso.. También suena raro lo de "el estado español" está mejor "España"

Saludos y enhorabuena por tu fantástico dominio del español.


----------



## zazap

Gracias.

Me gustaría escuchar opiniones desde otros países...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ya hace mucho tiempo que no uso la expresión completa *correo electrónico* sino *correo*, a secas.

Además de _emilio_, alguna vez también he oído _paloma_. 

Como bien sabes, *zazap*, los franceses han instituido un vocablo (*courriel*) cuyo equivalente en español bien podría ser *correl* (gracias Víctor, me quedo con correo...).


----------



## zazap

Víctor Pérez said:


> Como bien sabes, *zazap*, los franceses han instituido un vocablo (*courriel*)


un pequeño off-topic...Creo que el vocablo *courriel* fue creado en Québec.  Al menos allí su uso es universal desde hace años...En Francia se usa mucho la palabra "mail".  
Yo no conocía la expresión paloma.  
Por lo de correl, yo no tendría nada en contra, pero creo que es tarde ya para cambiarlo.  ¿o no?
Conoces también a los "pourriels" (en francés) (spam)? Me encanta la palabra.  Dios, esto es muuuuy off-topic. Lo siento.


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Yo cuando me refiero a la dirección de correo electrónico digo correo a secas:

Dime tu correo; o mi correo es ...@...

Cuando me refiero a los mensajes de correo electrónico, siempre digo mail o e-mail.

Coincido con el resto en que correo electrónico se hace muy largo para decirlo siempre, y personalmente, no me gusta emilio, nunca lo digo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo también digo siempre _correo_. Por cierto, lo de _pourriel_ es buenísimo...

¿Sabéis? (quizás _off topic_ pero me hace ilusión contarlo) en Mallorca y algunos catalanes llaman ensaimada a la arroba. Simpático, ¿no?


----------



## zazap

Todo el mundo coincide de momento... En una página web, entonces, ¿os parecen correctas todas estas opciones?:
Para suscribirte, envía un correo electrónico a ...
Para suscribirte, envía un mail a...
Para suscribirte, envía un email a...


----------



## zazap

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿Sabéis? (quizás _off topic_ pero me hace ilusión contarlo) en Mallorca y algunos catalanes llaman ensaimada a la arroba. Simpático, ¿no?


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Optaría por correo electrónico... 

Habiendo un término en castellano, lo utilizaría a menos que estuviera desfasado, y no es el caso. Mi sensación es que las otras opciones son más coloquiales.Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Suscribo la idea de Mar de Dudas. ¡Como siempre!


----------



## mar.de.dudas

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Suscribo la idea de Mar de Dudas. ¡Como siempre!


----------



## Moirisve

¿Es correcto responder a un email con un "Gracias por su correo electrónico"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Suena perfectamente, Moirisve; si bien yo diría "correo" y basta. Es mi opinión. A ver qué nos dicen los demás.

Un saludo


----------



## gramatica

Hola:

Correo electronico es "e-mail." 

Correo es "mail." Pero si te refieres al de la computadora debe ser e-mail/correo electronico. Porque es posible que alguien piense que te refieres a lo que recibes del correro cada dia de tu buzon. Es mi opinion. A ver que dicen los demas.

Saludos


----------



## zazap

gramatica said:


> Pero si te refieres al de la computadora debe ser e-mail/correo electronico porque es posible que alguien piense que te refieres a una carta escrita a mano.


Lo que pasa es que entonces diríamos "gracias por su carta", ¿no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo sigo pensando que "correo" es la opción más elegante. Si decimos "Gracias por su correo", el receptor ya sabe de qué le hablamos puesto que fue el quién lo escribió.

Un besito a todos y especialmente a ti, Zazap/Zapzap


----------



## gramatica

Bueno, en ingles suena raro llamarle a un "mail." Porque "mail" es lo que te entrega el correro en tu buzon. Pero a lo mejor en espanol suena perfectamente bien llamarle a un correro. Tal vez en espanol sea una abreviacion pero en ingles es incorrecto. 

Por favor corrijan mis errores
Gracias


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Exactamente, no se puede comparar el uso del inglés con el del español: aquí sí ha tenido éxito la denominación "correo". Por cierto, a modo de curiosidad, a los correos electrónicos muchas personas aquí coloquialmente los llaman "mails". "Hoy he recibido un *mail* de mi amiga".

Saludos


----------



## solysombra

Moirisve said:


> ¿Es correcto responder a un email con un "Gracias por su correo electrónico"?


 
Correo/correo electrónico es el medio por el que se envían las cartas/ mensajes. Yo diría "gracias por su mensaje". Lo que que se manda (o se recibe) no es un mail o un email, sino un mensaje por medio de email, o un mensaje por email. Como nos llegó la familiaridad con la palabra mail por esto del correo electrónico, llamamos mail al mensaje, pero no me parece bien traducirlo como correo. ("te enviaré un correo", por ejemplo). Lo que envío es un mensaje. Me gustó mucho lo de correl, no lo conocía, ("te mandaré un mensaje por correl") pero me parece un poco tarde... qué lástima.

(Y me gusto muchísimo lo de ensaimada. Aquí en Israel se empezó llamando a la arroba, en forma familiar, "Strudel", si conocen esa torta de manzana, creo, toda arrolladita, y ¡la Academia de la Lengua terminó adoptando la palabra hebrea para "Strudel" como palabra oficial para llamar a la arroba!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

solysombra said:


> (Y me gusto muchísimo lo de ensaimada. Aquí en Israel se empezó llamando a la arroba, en forma familiar, "Strudel", si conocen esa torta de manzana, creo, toda arrolladita, y ¡la Academia de la Lengua terminó adoptando la palabra hebrea para "Strudel" como palabra oficial para llamar a la arroba!)


 
Simpática información, Solysombra


----------



## hosec

Hola:

durante una época, cuando todo esto del corrreo electrónico empezaba, oí a alguna gente llamarlo "ismael" (claro, de "i-mail"). Supongo que como no es un nombre demasiado habitual, no triunfó.
Personalmente me decanto por "correo".

Saludos


----------



## Moirisve

Gracias a todos por su respuesta. Estoy de acuerdo contigo Solysombra cuando dices que enviamos un mensaje y no un correo, ya que este concepto se refiere mas bien al sistema utilizado. 

Gracias nuevamente y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Forero

Si tenemos que decir "guitarra acústica" y "horno convencional" (¿se dicen así en castellano?), cuando _correo_ pierda la acepción que antes ha tenido y signifique sólo el electrónico, ¿Cómo se llamará lo que se busca en el buzón?


----------



## Argónida

No sé, Forero, en realidad aquí la guitarra sigue siendo guitarra y el horno horno. Los que llevan el apellido son la guitarra eléctrica y el horno microondas (que ya es microondas directamente).

A lo que se busca en el buzón también se le dice correo, pero concretando más se habla de cartas, paquetes, envíos, certificados...

Si dices: "te voy a enviar un mensaje/correo" te refieres a e-mail. Si hablas de correo ordinario dices "te voy a enviar una carta". Y eso ha sido así siempre, también antes de internet nadie decía "he recibido un correo", así que no creo que haya confusión.


----------



## Jellby

*correo.*
7. m. correo electrónico (‖ mensaje).
*~ electrónico.*
1. m. Sistema de comunicación por ordenador a través de redes informáticas.
2. m. Mensaje enviado a través de este sistema. _Ha recibido un correo electrónico del periódico._

O sea, "correo electrónico" es tanto el mensaje como el medio, mientras que "correo" a secas puede referirse sólo al mensaje (según el DRAE).


----------



## solysombra

Jellby said:


> *correo.*
> 7. m. correo electrónico (‖ mensaje).
> *~ electrónico.*
> 1. m. Sistema de comunicación por ordenador a través de redes informáticas.
> 2. m. Mensaje enviado a través de este sistema. _Ha recibido un correo electrónico del periódico._
> 
> O sea, "correo electrónico" es tanto el mensaje como el medio, mientras que "correo" a secas puede referirse sólo al mensaje (según el DRAE).


 
Parece que llegué muy tarde... y poco informada.
Saludos.


----------



## yman

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yo sigo pensando que "correo" es la opción más elegante. Si decimos "Gracias por su correo", el receptor ya sabe de qué le hablamos puesto que fue el quién lo escribió.
> 
> Un besito a todos y especialmente a ti, Zazap/Zapzap


 
yo no hablo espanol buen, probar solamente...porque..empiezo solamente aprender la lengua...estoy un filipina...y hablo enlalengua de chavacano..
gracias! tenga un buen diaa todos!!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

yman said:


> Yo no hablo buen espanol, quiero probar solamente porque estoy empezando a aprender la lengua. Estoy en filipina y hablo en la lengua de chavacano..
> gracias! tengan un buen dia todos!!!


 
Hola Yman, Bienvenido al Foro WR 
Suerte en tu aprendizaje.!!

Con respecto al uso de "Correo Electrónico", yo siempre digo correo nada más, ( aunque me parece que tiene mucha lógica el comentario de Sol sobre la diferencia entre mensaje y correo). Cuando voy a solicitar la dirección electronica de alguien, le digo incluso, dame tu "correo" o en ocasiones tambien, digo dame tu "dirección", sin mencionar electrónico, ya que con el contexto se supone.
Pero a la hora de comunicarnos en lenguaje escrito, creo que lo más conveniente es decirlo completo, "correo electrónico" y "dirección electrónica"

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## almohada

Hola:

Independientemente de qué es lo que nos gusta más, lo correcto es decir correo electrónico. Hablamos español y debemos ser fieles a nuestra lengua. Si en español no existiera una palabra para referirse al 'mail' tendríamos que utilizar esta. Felicito a todos quienes aconsejan utilizar correo electrónico.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Yo también pefiero "Gracias por su mensaje". Me gusta llamar a los documentos por lo que son (mensaje, nota, carta, felicitación, planos, documentación, etc.) y no "correo". Correo (electrónico) lo reservo para la dirección y para el medio.

Para el "otro" correo solemos usar correo_ ordinario_, _postal_, etc. Es verdad que en casi todos los contextos, actualmente, al decir "correo" a secas se entiende que es el electrónico...


----------



## krolaina

almohada said:


> Hola:
> 
> Independientemente de qué es lo que nos gusta más, lo correcto es decir correo electrónico. Hablamos español y debemos ser fieles a nuestra lengua. Si en español no existiera una palabra para referirse al 'mail' tendríamos que utilizar esta. Felicito a todos quienes aconsejan utilizar correo electrónico.


 
A veces lo correcto es lo habitual...

Bueno, sí, para mí también sería correo electrónico pero los españoles somos especialistas en comernos las palabras. Por tanto correo (a día de hoy) creo que es la palabra más usada, más habitual. Ahora no hay casi nadie que envíe cartas, pero supongo que el que lo haga tendrá que decir en estos días: "te lo mando por correo ordinario" (con el apellido), porque si dices "te lo mando por correo", todo el mundo (creo) entenderá que es vía mail.

Mmm...yo digo "voy a abrir mi correo" y sin embargo añado "hoy he recibido tres mails". Curioso...

Saludos.


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> Mmm...yo digo "voy a abrir mi correo" y sin embargo añado "hoy he recibido tres mails". Curioso...


 
Bueno, yo informalmente también digo "voy a leer mis mails".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo digo, tambien informalmente _"voy a revisar mi correo"_. o preguntaría "_no me has escrito?_", y se supone que es el correo electrónico, sin muchos detalles que explicar.
Estoy de acuerdo en que deberíamos decir, "correo electrónico",cuando sean expresiones formales, ya sean habladas o escritas. Lo que yo no utilizo y la verdad no me hace falta es, E'mail. Emilio, Ismael, Mails...

Saludos


----------



## bb008

Eso de emilio suena rídiculo, lo demás son todos válidos: mail, email, o correo electrónico a mi me da igual...


----------



## bb008

Aunque es mucho más fácil para todos los que manejamos correo electrónico comunicarnos por esta vía, a mi parecer es muy bonito y hasta nostálgico escribir una carta y enviarla con su sellito postal... a mi me gusta


----------



## roseruf

Pues yo he leído aún una opción más, del "email" inglés al correo-e español. Se me hace muy raro pero ya van varios documentos donde me piden el correo-e... por sugerir...
Saludos !!
(cuanto aprendo con vosotros!!)


----------



## Betildus

zazap said:


> Lo que pasa es que entonces diríamos "gracias por su carta", ¿no?


 
Exacto, por lo tanto es válido: correo, email o correo electrónico. Normalmente se usa correo y se entiende que nos estamos refiriendo a un correo electrónico, en vista de los tiempos que corren.


----------



## Dieg8s

zazap said:


> Todo el mundo coincide de momento... En una página web, entonces, ¿os parecen correctas todas estas opciones?:
> Para suscribirte, envía un correo electrónico a ...
> Para suscribirte, envía un mail a...
> Para suscribirte, envía un email a...


 
Hola, creo que en el debate se están olvidando un poco el contexto y el público al que va dirigido el texto. En una página web más o menos formal (por ejemplo, institucional), dirigida a un público general, creo que (en este momento al menos) no viene a cuento utilizar los anglicismos *mail *o* e-mail*. Lo más normal entonces me parece la primera opción que mencionas, o incluso "Para suscribirte, envía un *mensaje por correo electrónico *a...", que es lo que describe exactamente y en buen castellano lo que deseas que el público haga.

Otro tanto pasa con "dirección electrónica", que a mi modo de ver es una expresión derivada de *dirección de correo electrónico*, que sería la fórmula más correcta y completa que yo usaría en una página web más o menos formal para dirigirme a un público general. [Vale mencionar que la fórmula "dirección de correo electrónico" da 1.600.000 resultados al buscar con Google.]

Saludos.


----------



## Dyablo

lo correcto es "correo electrónico" ya que de su traducción "e-mail" (electronic-mail) pero yo también digo correo...
pasame tu correo....
me llegó un correo....
mandaré un correo...


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola, Amigos!

¿La designación de email es usada en España, referida a un mensaje electrónico?
¿Qué otras designaciones puede tener?


Gracias de antemano
Naticruz


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Se ha ido sustituyendo _e-mail_ por _mail_, la verdad es que _e-mail_ empieza a sonar pasado de moda.

También se puede decir _correo electrónico_, o simplemente _correo_.

Cuando empezaron a generalizarse había gente que decía _emilio_, como gracia, pero si _e-mail _está pasado _emilio _ya ni te cuento.

Y por ahora no se me ocurren más nombres, pero seguro que hay otros.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México como en España correo o Mail (se dice meil)

Correo electrónico y e-mail ¡Ni al caso!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En el lenguaje escrito pienso que si se utiliza , por lo menos por estos lares, e'mail y correo electrónico.
Mientras que en el habla cotidiano, _correo_ simplemente o menos usado_ mail_.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Respecto a lo escrito, aquí también es de la manera en que lo explica Rosangelus, pero en el habla del día a día, se dice mayormente e-mail (imeil) o correo.


----------



## Winter

En Argentina cuando se escribe es e-mail o correo electrónico, y cuando hablamos decimos generalmente e-mail (imeil)


----------



## Naticruz

Gracias a todos por vuestra atención

Un abrazo da
Naticruz


----------



## Jaiba

Hola y saludos desde México,

Correo electrónico es el equivalente a "email", por lo que pienso que es el término que se debe de utilizar.  También depende de a quién va dirigido el escrito, si es formal o algo informal.  El término "correo" se debe de usar solamente si está claro para el lector que se refiere al electrónico y no al postal.


----------



## Naticruz

Jaiba said:


> Hola y saludos desde México,
> 
> Correo electrónico es el equivalente a "email", por lo que pienso que es el término que se debe de utilizar. También depende de a quién va dirigido el escrito, si es formal o algo informal. El término "correo" se debe de usar solamente si está claro para el lector que se refiere al electrónico y no al postal.


 
Gracias, Jaiba. Un abrazo desde Portugal
Naticruz


----------



## serafinagruesa

En España, por mi experiencia, se usa habitualmente al hablar _email._ La palabra _correo_ se entiende más como algo abstracto, como el conjunto de la correspondencia, aunque se usa a veces para abreviar correo electrónico, siempre en el oral o en el lenguaje informal. En la correspondencia oficial y formal se suele emplear _correo electrónico _para evitar el anglicismo aunque se use _email _en la correspondencia informal.


----------

